
Facebook enlists conservative help to resist privacy rules - forkandwait
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/04/17/facebook-conservatives-privacy-rules-489242
======
pornel
Other tech companies have PACs that also make questionable alliances:
[https://donationsfrom.tech/](https://donationsfrom.tech/)

------
notMick
Politico? Oh come on, that is a garbage partisan left site for garbage people.
This is hacker news, and one would hope still propaganda free.....

~~~
dang
Since you appear to be trying to defend HN, which is laudable, could you
please not post comments that break its rules? That damages the site, arguably
worse than propaganda does.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

